#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Сон, сновидения и смерть

## Liza Lyolina

В издательстве "Океан Мудрости" вышла новая книга: *Сон, сновидения и смерть. Исследования структуры сознания. Конференция с участием Далай-ламы XIV*.

Элиста: Океан Мудрости, 2009
Формат: 60 х 88 1/16
Тираж: 2000 экз.
256 стр., мягкий переплет

Книга об исторически значимом диалоге между ведущими западными учеными и Далай-ламой XIV. Совместная конференция посвящалась трем ключевым состояниям — сну, сновидениям и смерти, которые были названы известным неврологом Франциско Дж. Варела "теневыми зонами эго". В конференции участвовали такие известные ученые, как философ Чарльз Тейлор, психоаналитик Джойс Мак-Дугал, психолог Джейн Гакенбах, культуролог Джоан Халифакс и невролог Джером Энджел.

Участники уникального обмена мнениями постоянно удивляют и восхищают нас своими находками сходства и различия между наукой и буддизмом. Книга-отчет об этом событии увлекательна и рассчитана на широкий круг читателей.

Ознакомиться с содержанием и заказать можно здесь.

----------

Aion (29.11.2009), Алексей Е (13.02.2011), Денис Евгеньев (13.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (14.02.2011), Сергей А (30.11.2009), Чиффа (29.11.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

Франциско Варела редактор этой книги  - чилиец по происхожднеию, биолог, философ, специалист по нейронаукам. Отец-основатель института ЕСДЛ
колторый был создан в 1989 г. для оргподдержки встреч ЕСДЛ с учеными. Одной из них посвящена эта книга. Умер от рака в 2001 г., не вняв просьбе ЕСДЛ о пересадке органов... 

Роши Джоан Халифакс чаще называют медицинским антропологом. На этой встрече с ЕСДЛ она рассказывала об исследованиях околосмертного опыта.




> Joan Halifax Roshi is a Buddhist teacher, Zen priest, anthropologist, and author. She is Founder, Abbot, and Head Teacher of Upaya Zen Center, a Buddhist monastery in Santa Fe, New Mexico.
> 
> She has worked in the area of death and dying for over thirty years and is Director of the Project on Being with Dying. For the past twenty-five years, she has been active in environmental work.
> 
> A Founding Teacher of the Zen Peacemaker Order, her work and practice for more than three decades has focused on engaged Buddhism. Of recent, Roshi Joan Halifax is a distinguished invited scholar to the Library of Congress and the only woman and buddhist to be on the Advisory Council for the Tony Blair Foundation.
> 
> She is Founder and Director of the Upaya Prison Project that develops programs on meditation for prisoners. She is founder of the Ojai Foundation, was an Honorary Research Fellow at Harvard University, and has taught in many universities, monasteries, and medical centers around the world.
> 
> She studied for a decade with Zen Teacher Seung Sahn and was a teacher in the Kwan Um Zen School. She received the Lamp Transmission from Thich Nhat Hanh, and was given Inka by Roshi Bernie Glassman. A Founding Teacher of the Zen Peacemaker Order, her work and practice for more than three decades has focused on engaged Buddhism.


В 1978 г. она вместе со Станиславом Грфом на английском языке опубликовали книгу "Человек перед лицом смерти" , которая в 1996 г. была переведена на русский Вpеменной промежуток между этими публикациями - 18 лет, перевод на русский язык книги, которой посвящена эта тема, вышел через 17 лет после встречи ЕСДЛ.

Об исследованиях осознаваемого сна рассказывала Джейн Гакенбах. В качестве примера таких иследований она приводила результаты по вражеской технике трансцендентальной медитации. Она привела также уникальное свидетельство профессора математики из США со стажем медитации около 20 лет, который описал на собственном опыте как эвольцию осознания сновидений, так и осознание глубокого сна (этот отрывок из книги на английском языке есть в архивах БФ).

----------

Иосиф В (30.11.2009), Сергей А (30.11.2009), Чиффа (29.11.2009)

----------


## Aion

Электронная версия: Сон, сновидения и смерть. Исследование структуры сознания.

----------

Dondhup (13.02.2011), Аньезка (13.02.2011), Джигме (13.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (14.02.2011)

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Мда, а издатель каждый раз не может наскрести деньги на новую книгу...

----------

Алекс К (13.02.2011), Артем Тараненко (13.02.2011), Буль (13.02.2011), Майя П (13.02.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

А зачем издателю деньги? У него ж наверное хобби такое, книги издавать.  :Frown:

----------

Liza Lyolina (13.02.2011), Буль (13.02.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Тот имеет возможность приобрести книгу и так ее приобретет, кто не имеет такой возможности по разным причинам - ознакомится через электронную версию, не вижу ничего в этом плохого. У меня раньше целый архив из распечатанных электронных версий замечательной буддийской литературы на алтаре был , как появилась возможность приобрести книги - заменил их на книги. Однако если бы я каждую книгу так за тридевять земель доставал, мое знакомство с буддизмом значительно бы усложнилось, если бы вообще когда-либо состоялось.

----------

Aion (13.02.2011), Joy (15.02.2011), Kit (13.02.2011)

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Тот имеет возможность приобрести книгу и так ее приобретет, кто не имеет такой возможности по разным причинам - ознакомится через электронную версию, не вижу ничего в этом плохого. У меня раньше целый архив из распечатанных электронных версий замечательной буддийской литературы на алтаре был , как появилась возможность приобрести книги - заменил их на книги. Однако если бы я каждую книгу так за тридевять земель доставал, мое знакомство с буддизмом значительно бы усложнилось, если бы вообще когда-либо состоялось.


Мне, как книгопродавцу, не очень сподручно тут ратовать за покупку книг, но все же...  :Wink: 

Вот не далее, чем вчера, приходит одна женщина к нам на точку на книжной ярмарке, смотрит книжку "Абсолютное исцеление" и спрашивает:
- Сколько стоит?
- 280
- Хм, я лучше в интернете почитаю...

Книгу, о которой мы говорим, также как и "Абсолютное исцеление", купить не составляет никакой проблемы, но многих людей вполне устраивает электронный вариант, а некоторым он даже предпочтительней (действительно, есть преимущества - поиск по тексту, например). А издательство Открытый мир (издавшее "Абсолютное исцеление") уже закрылось... София, например, практически перестала издавать буддийские книжки, издает то, что больше пользуется спросом... А издатель "Сна, сновидений и смерти" звонит мне периодически и спрашивает, сколько у нас продалось, не можем ли выслать денег, а то ему все никак не набрать на оплату авторских прав для новой книги / на типографию и т.п.

----------

Kit (13.02.2011), Lion Miller (14.02.2011), Алекс К (13.02.2011), Алексей Шумилин (14.02.2011), Артем Тараненко (14.02.2011), Буль (13.02.2011), Денис Евгеньев (13.02.2011), Майя П (13.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.02.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Это в Москве-Питере все так легко и просто, а если ближайшая точка, где имеется буддийская литература находится на рынке в областном центре соседней области (где ее продают с чудовищной наценкой) или другой вариант - купить можно, но в сопредельном государстве, со всеми прелестями почтовых расходов? Тогда интернет более чем кстати. Я уже не говорю за людей, живущих где-нибудь глубоко в Сибири или на ближнем востоке и пр. живописных местах   :Wink:

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Мы рассылаем по всему миру, а чтобы сэкономить на почтовых расходах, можно заказывать сразу несколько книг, не так уж и много на одну книжку приходится. К тому же, многие кооперируются между собой и заказывают оптом, например те же жители Сибири. А отправка посылки 10 кг транспортной компанией в Новосибирск, скажем, будет стоить всего 350 руб.

----------

Буль (13.02.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

А сколько будут стоить транспортные расходы для отправки аналогичной посылки, например, в Таджикистан?

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Наземной почтой примерно 2400 руб. Кстати, та же цена будет действительна и для Гондураса  :Big Grin: ,т.к. у Почты России с некоторых пор нет никакой градации тарифов по странам. В посылку на 10 кг с учетом веса упаковки влезет примерно 26 книг "Сон, сновидение и смерть", итого получается +92 руб. к каждой книге. Но такое количество - это уже оптовая закупка, так что в итоге, даже с учетом почтовых расходов, книга будет стоить дешевле, чем в каком-нибудь питерском или московском магазине.  :Wink:  (Естественно, можно заказать разные книги, одинаковые взяты для примера.)

Из Таджикистана пока заказы не приходили, похоже они там еще не очень буддизмом охвачены.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  А вот в Казахстан отправляем регулярно.

----------

Буль (13.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.02.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

:Smilie:   Учитывая тот факт, что власти Таджикистана увеличили минимальные зарплаты и пенсии аж до $18 в месяц (ранее была 13 дол. США) Возможно теперь и будут приходить заказы, люди ведь так разбогатели) скинутся всем аулом, и смогут позволить посылку за 2-3-4 тыщи рос. руб. А если нет целого аула, интересующегося буддизмом, а есть одиночные практики , как везде, что более вероятно, то один выход - инет (если есть к нему доступ).   
Казахстан куда богаче остальных стран в регионе, вот и приходят заказы. А у остальных вероятно надежды более на электронные версии  :Wink:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А у остальных вероятно надежды более на электронные версии


Так им следует в молитвах благодарить 10 отцов-основателей Интернета. Благодаря им они получают доступ к Дхарме, и это прекрасно!

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Учитывая тот факт, что власти Таджикистана увеличили минимальные зарплаты и пенсии аж до $18 в месяц (ранее была 13 дол. США) Возможно теперь и будут приходить заказы, люди ведь так разбогатели) скинутся всем аулом, и смогут позволить посылку за 2-3-4 тыщи рос. руб. А если нет целого аула, интересующегося буддизмом, а есть одиночные практики , как везде, что более вероятно, то один выход - инет (если есть к нему доступ).   
> Казахстан куда богаче остальных стран в регионе, вот и приходят заказы. А у остальных вероятно надежды более на электронные версии


Таджиков в Москве и Питере полно, но не видела ни одного в буддийском центре, на лекции или в магазине у стенда с буддийской литературой.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  А вот казаха и русских из Казахстана видела. Но, кроме одного казаха, заказы присылают русские. Русских в Казахстане почти 4 миллиона, а в Таджикистане всего около 50 тысяч человек. В этом и разница, а не в зарплате. К тому же, есть ли в таджикском ауле интернет - это еще вопрос.  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (13.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.02.2011)

----------


## Liza Lyolina

В любом случае, этот уникальный таджик из бедного аула без литературы не останется, т.к. ее и так полно в сети и далеко не только выложенной пиратским спосбом, поэтому сканить для него всю свежую литературу и выкладывать необязательно. Как тут уже писали недавно в соседней теме, такое действие, даже если оно было совершено из благих побуждений, - это взятие того, что тебе не дано, т.е. воровство. И поступая таким образом, "благодетель"-выкладыватель помогает одним, но вредит другим - тем, кто, собственно, создает данную ценность (книги), поэтому польза от его действий весьма сомнительна, особенно если он выкладывает новые книги. А правобладатель, когда он сочтет нужным, и может сам свой текст выложить в инет, необязательно ему в этом помогать.  :Smilie:

----------

Артем Тараненко (14.02.2011), Буль (13.02.2011), Кузьмич (14.02.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> А правобладатель, когда он сочтет нужным, и может сам свой текст выложить в инет


Прямо таки тост на язык просится - так выпьем же за таких правообладателей  :Smilie:  (чаю, разумеется)))

----------


## Буль

> А правобладатель, когда он сочтет нужным, и может сам свой текст выложить в инет, необязательно ему в этом помогать.


Честно говоря я так и делаю: жду, когда правообладатель сочтёт нужным перестать продавать мне бумагу, краску и доставку и продаст мне исключительно плоды своего труда -- прямо в мой букридер.

----------


## Буль

> Учитывая тот факт, что власти Таджикистана увеличили минимальные зарплаты и пенсии аж до $18 в месяц (ранее была 13 дол. США) Возможно теперь и будут приходить заказы, люди ведь так разбогатели) скинутся всем аулом, и смогут позволить посылку за 2-3-4 тыщи рос. руб. А если нет целого аула, интересующегося буддизмом, а есть одиночные практики , как везде, что более вероятно, то один выход - инет (если есть к нему доступ).


Если Вы так заботитесь о таджиках, оставшихся без слова Дхармы -- вышлите им книги за свой счёт! И таджики счастливы, и издательство при деньгах, и Вы с хорошей кармой. Почему-то Вы так не делаете?

----------

Артем Тараненко (14.02.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Если Вы так заботитесь о таджиках, оставшихся без слова Дхармы -- вышлите им книги за свой счёт! И таджики счастливы, и издательство при деньгах, и Вы с хорошей кармой. Почему-то Вы так не делаете?


Это был пример, показывающий, что не всем доступны книги в материальном виде.
За свою карму в этом отношении я не переживаю.
Потому что купить и подарить согласно моим скромным возможностям доступно единицы книг (что я и делаю, и вероятно не я один), а вот люди, выкладывающие книги для всеобщего бесплатного скачивания делают их доступными для десятков, сотен, и даже тысяч нуждающихся. За что им всем огромное спасибо!

----------

Joy (15.02.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Учитывая тот факт, что власти Таджикистана увеличили минимальные зарплаты и пенсии аж до $18 в месяц (ранее была 13 дол. США) Возможно теперь и будут приходить заказы, люди ведь так разбогатели) скинутся всем аулом, и смогут позволить посылку за 2-3-4 тыщи рос. руб.


Боюсь в ауле также нет и интернета. А из Таджикистана в Москву автобусы каждый день ходят

И я не понимаю, Вы тому же Хосу или Филлипову денег на жизнь дадите, чтобы они для вас книги переводили? Итак уже перевод текстов перешел в разряд карма-йоги с соответствующей потерей качества. Я уже молчу, что на подготовку подобной книги. к примеру. в ИШШ уходит не один год, в течении которых людям по меньшей мере надо что-то кушать. неужели это надо еще объяснять? Давайте сделаем все бесплатным и останемся без издательств, переводчиков и начнем ныть, что в букридере батарейки садятся.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.02.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Лиза, напишите мне свой тел в личку. Я обычно летом покупаю в Питере буддийские книги и себе, и друзьям, дарю исключительно подарки в виде книг. Особенно друзьям-буддистам :Smilie:  Если есть оптовая скидка, я буду только рада, потому что денег все-таки немного, но хорошо бы ознакомиться со всем списком книг, чтобы подарить всем то, что им полезно и желательно. Иногда мне приходится покупать книги в книжных лавках, и это дорого. В ДК Крупской книги, в-основном, по эзотерике. У Андрея Терентьева можно, правда, кое-что всегда купить :Smilie:  

Многих книг у меня по два экземпляра живьем. Один хранится под замком и никому не выдается, другой - ходит по рукам :Smilie:  У меня есть и "Абсолютное исцеление(где ж Вы, Лиза, были-то прошлым летом?) :Smilie: 

"Буддийскую практику" ЕСДЛ я раздарила экз.30, и остальные книги его тоже по нескольку. Их можно дарить и небуддистам. Вместо всякой ерунды. Насколько комплектов Ламрима тоже. Потому что как правило, буддийские книги "зачитывают" :Smilie:  Тоесть, забирают, и не возвращают. Думаю, их люди держат про запас на случай ЧП. Книга стоит, а они так чувствуют себя спокойнее. Вот тогда их и начинают читать. Так что лучше уж самому подарить.

Посколько выросла на нормальных книгах, всегда панически думаю, что если, например, начнется война и инета не будет, а также электричества, как же я буду книги-то читать? :Smilie:  

У меня есть эл.книга для путешествий, она легка и удобна. А так мне больше нравится читать живьем.

Потом у меня принцип - поддерживать издательства покупкой книг. И даже если уже прочла в эл.варианте, все равно покупаю. И порой отсылаю в другие города :Smilie:  Таджикам еще не пробовала. Но все равно, думаю, надо книгу ПРОСМОТРЕТЬ, прежде, чем ее купить. Я так, только по короткой аннотации не могу. Должна ее почувствовать. 

Напишите также, сколько стоит отправка книг в Милан, и как оплатить. А то я все равно постоянно переплачиваю за перевес, книги ведь тяжелые.

*Товарищи буддисты, покупайте книги*, чтобы поддерживать своих товарищей буддистов и, самое главное, - переводчиков, хоть им достается дивидентов совсем не много. Я бы дала бы немного денег и Хосу, и Филиппову, и в Элисту, но в этом году все, что могла, уже ушло Р.Н.Крапивиной. Жаль, что я такая бедная :Frown: 

Может, ЦЕЛЕНАПРАВЛЕННО СКИНЕМСЯ ПОНЕМНОГУ? :Smilie:

----------

Lion Miller (14.02.2011), Odvulpa (14.02.2011), Pema Sonam (14.02.2011), Артем Тараненко (14.02.2011), Буль (14.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (14.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.02.2011), Сергей Ч (14.02.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Это был пример, показывающий, что не всем доступны книги в материальном виде.


Чтение книги в электронном виде куда как более затратно... (Компьютер + букридер + интернет + электричество) > (Книга + доставка)




> Потому что купить и подарить согласно моим скромным возможностям доступно единицы книг


А таджикам больше и не надо, уверяю Вас! Они будут их из рук в руки передавать




> (что я и делаю, и вероятно не я один)


Вы высылаете книги нуждающимся таджикам???




> а вот люди, выкладывающие книги для всеобщего бесплатного скачивания делают их доступными для десятков, сотен, и даже тысяч нуждающихся.


Они делают книги доступными для десятков, сотен, и даже тысяч халявщиков, а не "нуждающихся". Или Вы хотите меня убедить в том, что нуждающимся, не имеющим возможности купить книгу является обладатель компьютера, букридера и интернета???

----------


## Буль

> Может, ЦЕЛЕНАПРАВЛЕННО СКИНЕМСЯ ПОНЕМНОГУ?


Считаю это очень полезной инициативой. Это вполне возможно осуществить и технически, и юридически. Можем обсудить это подробнее. У кого есть мысли?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Посколько выросла на нормальных книгах, всегда панически думаю, что если, например, начнется война и инета не будет, а также электричества, как же я буду книги-то читать?


Свечи или керосиновая лампа или, уж совсем на крайняк, лучины спасут бесподобную Пему! : )

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Чтение книги в электронном виде куда как более затратно... (Компьютер + букридер + интернет + электричество) > (Книга + доставка)
> 
> 
> 
> А таджикам больше и не надо, уверяю Вас! Они будут их из рук в руки передавать
> 
> Они делают книги доступными для десятков, сотен, и даже тысяч халявщиков, а не "нуждающихся". Или Вы хотите меня убедить в том, что нуждающимся, не имеющим возможности купить книгу является обладатель компьютера, букридера и интернета???


Бао, повторяю: Это был пример, показывающий, что не всем доступны книги в материальном виде.
Насчет затратности - скачивается в компьютерном клубе/инет кафе/на работе, распечатывается там же, подшивается в скоросшиватель и все готово.
Убеждать я никого не собираюсь, мне честно говоря,глубоко безразлично кого и кем Вы там считаете. Если бы все те книги, что у меня есть в эл. и распечатанном виде приобрести в материальном виде, мне бы пришлось  ставить в доме 3-4 дополнительных книжных шкафа.



> Вы высылаете книги нуждающимся таджикам???


У меня есть кому подарить и в родном городе. Далеко ехать не надо.

----------


## Буль

> Бао, повторяю: Это был пример, показывающий, что не всем доступны книги в материальном виде.


Я Вам арифметически показываю что этот пример провальный.




> Насчет затратности - скачивается в компьютерном клубе/инет кафе/на работе, распечатывается там же, подшивается в скоросшиватель и все готово.


Считаем на примере данной книги. (цены в питерские, в таджикском ауле дороже)
Цена за распечатку листа (3 р. * 256)= 768 р.
Цена за час в инет-клубе (меньше не продают) = 100 р.
Услуги подшивки вместе с пружиной = 50 р.
Цену за работу специалиста, который умеет всё это распечатывать я не считаю, будем считать что неимущий таджик сам всё это умеет искать, скачивать и распечатывать

Итого скачанная в Интернете книга обошлась неимущему в 918 р. Дешевле не придумаешь.




> Если бы все те книги, что у меня есть в эл. и распечатанном виде приобрести в материальном виде, мне бы пришлось  ставить в доме 3-4 дополнительных книжных шкафа.


И как из этого следует необходимость выкладывания текстов для бесплатного скачивания?




> У меня есть кому подарить и в родном городе. Далеко ехать не надо.


А где Вы берёте книги, которые потом дарите? Вы их воруете? Или покупаете?

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Бао, спуститесь на землю. Вот Вам другая арифметика - 1,5 гривны час инета, распечатать на работе (или у знакомых на работе) - бесплатно, скоросшиватель под книгу - 6 грн, продыроколить - собственноручно, т.е. также бесплатно. Итого 7,5 грн= около 1 дол. США. Более бюджетный вариант: инет на работе, скоросшиватель там же спереть, итого - бесплатно.  Это как на практике дело обстояло.  :Wink:  



> И как из этого следует необходимость выкладывания текстов для бесплатного скачивания?


Почитайте предыдущие сообщение в теме, там все сказано. 
Покупаю, естественно.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Думаю, что книги будут все больше заменяться электронными, и НТП будет идти до тех пор(я так предполагаю), пока он нам не будет непосредственно впихивать инфу в виде сгустка энергии в мозг(через какой-то электрод, как в Матрице) :Smilie:  Если дойдет до такого, наши мозги и действия станут запланированы, и самсарные страсти станут поддеживаться целенаправленно, чтобы не дать нам правильно мыслить, и чтоб у нас выудить побольше чего-то(рессурсов, денег, энергии). Ну, на эту тему есть масса фильмов и жутких прогнозов. Мы и так везде конролируемы, мозги нам промывают телефизором, рекламой, политикой, и проч. Только буддизм и спасает порой :Smilie:  Если мы будем опроцедурены такой системой электродов, уж тогда ничего не останется, как уйти в пещеру со всеми печатными книгами, утащить туда детей и внуков, и возрождать допотопное книгочтение :Smilie: 

Я все размышляла, а почему мне нравятся печатные книги, какое-такое различие между инетным вариантом и печатным? Инет удобен - нужна инфа, нашел, читанул, забыл. Но кое-что нужно постоянно иметь под рукой, дкмаю. Ну, я пошла поговорить к своему ребенку, как к дитя индиго, которое врубается мгновенно во все современные технологии. Моя дочь все еще читает нормальные книги, причем в огромном количестве, ходит в библиотеку, потому что у нас хорошие книги стоят в среднем по 15-18 евро. Не укупишь.

 Мы с ней беседуем, почему такой выбор, ведь комп(эл.книгу, телефон)) сейчас можно везде носить с собой. И мы пришли к выводу, что есть что-то особое при чтении нормальных книг. Как она выразилась, компьютер - это как бы постоянное присутствие всего инета, который за тобой следит, пока ты читаешь. Это вибрации электричества, сети и прочее, и ты себя чувствуешь подключенной частью инета. Это, конечно, не паранойя, но что-то такое в этом есть. Я тоже никогда не чувствую в инете себя полностью одна. А книга - это 100%тишина и пребывание с самим собой :Smilie: И самые полезные книги нужно, наверное, иметь в печатном виде. Потом, и она, и я пришли к выводу, что если нужна ссылка, то на ощупь в книге по шрифту, по абзацам, по зрительной памяти и по толщине страниц, можно быстрее найти нужное место. И поскольку все книги разные по шрифту и оформлениию, зрительная память различает и запоминает легче материал.

Как участвовать в производстве книг? Ну, примерно так. Надо, чтобы переводчики или издательства нам дали запланированные проекты по выпуску ближайших буддийских книг, и тогда можно было бы поразмыслить по поводу, как гарантированно нравственно поспособствовать этому. Мы должны договориться, какие книги нам всем подойдут и будут полезны, чтоб не бодаться по школам и прочее. Ну, и переводчик должен быть проверенный. Думаю, какие-то фундаментальные и канонические вещи всегда нужны. Может, переиздать еще раз.

Можно организовать фонд или счет, можно участвовать в издательстве, вкладывая немного денег, часть которых можно будет получить обратно в книжной продукции. Тогда у издательства будут и потенциальные заказчики на продукцию сразу. И деньги на немедленное производство, когда будет готова книга, и стимул производить подобные книги.

Но обычно работает так. Для того, чтобы переводчик что-то начал переводить, ему должны дать заказ и аванс, который поддержит его во время подготовки перевода. Перевод буддийских текстов требует очень большой квалификации, знания, и очень много времени, не говоря уж о сбалансированном полезном питании. Тоесть, переводчик подрабатывать разгрузкой вагонов или рекламой, а также работать из чистого альтруизма не может. 

Короче, обычно мы кормим переводчика, чтоб он нам че-нить перевел :Smilie:  Буддийские книги поддерживаются в-основном буддистами в манере "сделай сам", и тут такие же проблемы в финансах, как и в остальных буддийских проектах - по приезду и учениям наших Учителей, и прочее. 

Думаю, надо подкручивать по возможности все направления распространения Дхармы. То, что читают в инете книги по Дхарме, даже если потом считают себя знатоками буддизма - уже хорошо. Надо просто целенаправленно рекомендовать для прочтения друзьям и знакомым буддийские книги общего профиля, не не всем, конечно. Думаю, прочитав в электронном варианте хорошую книгу, человек, если ее увидит в книжном магазине - купит ее. Если моя дочь в 12 лет любит еще печатные книги, то не все потеряно на ближайшие 20 лет :Smilie: 

Тоесть все идет к тому, что посетители БФ стали бы пайщиками в каком-то издательстве, или прикупили бы себе такого рода предприятие. Это при условии того, что холварность не будет сильно проявляться. :Smilie: 

Вот давайте спросим у Сергея Хоса или у Нико, или у остальных наших переводчиков, как они это себе мыслят :Smilie: Лиза, если Вы еще зайдете в тему - расскажите, как это возможно.

----------

Caddy (14.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.02.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Тоесть все идет к тому, что посетители БФ стали бы пайщиками в каком-то издательстве, или прикупили бы себе такого рода предприятие. Это при условии того, что холварность не будет сильно проявляться.


Вот-вот, как бы пайщики не разодрали "своё" издательство. Одним сутры подавай, другим ринпочей, третьим тантру сверхсекретную. И побольше, побольше!

----------


## Буль

> Бао, спуститесь на землю. Вот Вам другая арифметика - 1,5 гривны час инета, распечатать на работе (или у знакомых на работе) - бесплатно, скоросшиватель под книгу - 6 грн, продыроколить - собственноручно, т.е. также бесплатно. Итого 7,5 грн= около 1 дол. США. Более бюджетный вариант: инет на работе, скоросшиватель там же спереть, итого - бесплатно.


Ключевое понятие: трафик, тонер, бумагу, скоросшиватель -- всё спереть. Менталитет понятен. Вопросов больше не имею.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.02.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да, проект совместного уже издательства трещщыт по швам :Smilie:  

Так что будем, наверно, по-старинке, непосредственно и неофициально помогать там, где получится.

Ладно, товарищи переводчики, пишите, что вы переводите - подумаем, как вам помочь :Smilie: 

А те, кто книги продает - дайте ссылки.

Логос,


> Если бы все те книги, что у меня есть в эл. и распечатанном виде приобрести в материальном виде, мне бы пришлось ставить в доме 3-4 дополнительных книжных шкафа.


 - это конечно отличное буддийское оправдание для скачки с инета и непокупки книг :Smilie:  У меня стоит пару шкафов, и ничего. Можно книгами занять платяной шкаф :Smilie:  И раздать лишнее.

И чего это в тибетских монастырях все еще коренные тексты стоят брусочками в библиотеках?  :Smilie:

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Пема, у меня нет желания превращать свою двушку в книжный склад  :Wink:  Вся необходимая мебель уже стоит, и размещать еще шкафы уже негде. Оправдываться ни перед кем я не собираюсь, книги я и покупаю и качаю сколько мне вздумается, общественное порицание отдельных товарищей мне что слону дробина.  :Smilie:  И если кто у меня попросит ту же "Сон, сновидения и смерть" с радостью помогу, кину ссылку. Кто захочет(или сможет) - и так, ознакомившись, купит книгу. 
Мне это, ей богу, напоминает борьбу звукозаписывающих компаний с интернет-пиратством. Смех да и только. )) 
Граждане, 21 век на дворе  :Smilie: .




> И чего это в тибетских монастырях все еще коренные тексты стоят брусочками в библиотеках?


Надо их ознакомить с компьютерными технологиями.  :Smilie:  Тот кто отсканирует тексты из этих библиотек великое дело совершит  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Надо их ознакомить с компьютерными технологиями.  Тот кто отсканирует тексты из этих библиотек великое дело совершит


А кто потом переведет на язык родных осин?

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> А кто потом переведет на язык родных осин?


...тот совершит еще более великое дело!  :Smilie:

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Можно организовать фонд или счет, можно участвовать в издательстве, вкладывая немного денег, часть которых можно будет получить обратно в книжной продукции. Тогда у издательства будут и потенциальные заказчики на продукцию сразу. И деньги на немедленное производство, когда будет готова книга, и стимул производить подобные книги.
> 
> Тоесть все идет к тому, что посетители БФ стали бы пайщиками в каком-то издательстве, или прикупили бы себе такого рода предприятие. Это при условии того, что холварность не будет сильно проявляться.
> 
> Вот давайте спросим у Сергея Хоса или у Нико, или у остальных наших переводчиков, как они это себе мыслятЛиза, если Вы еще зайдете в тему - расскажите, как это возможно.


Думаю, самый реальный вариант - это если имеющиеся издательства будут собирать спонсорскую помощь или брать деньги за издаваемые книги вперед (т.е. организовывать подписку). Все это и так уже происходит, но не в той мере, в какой могло бы. Например, в магазине американского буддийского издательства (кажется, я это видела в SnowLion) при покупке книги можно какую-либо сумму, хотя бы немного, пожертвовать в пользу издательства, и она будет включена в сумму заказа. По-моему, удобно. Мы как раз сейчас начинаем заниматься издательской деятельностью, первая книга уже переведена и редактируется, и планируем в будущем создать все условия для желающих скинуться, пожертвовать, поучаствовать в издании, заплатить вперед, чтобы потом получить подешевле и т.п.  :Smilie:

----------

Caddy (14.02.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (14.02.2011), Алексей Е (15.02.2011), Буль (15.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (15.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Подписка - очень хорошая идея, столько хороших текстов требует перевода и издания, с удовольствием бы оказал помощь в издании оных.  :Smilie:

----------

Liza Lyolina (15.02.2011), Алексей Е (15.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (15.02.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, у меня нет желания превращать свою двушку в книжный склад  Вся необходимая мебель уже стоит, и размещать еще шкафы уже негде. Оправдываться ни перед кем я не собираюсь, книги я и покупаю и качаю сколько мне вздумается, общественное порицание отдельных товарищей мне что слону дробина.  И если кто у меня попросит ту же "Сон, сновидения и смерть" с радостью помогу, кину ссылку. Кто захочет(или сможет) - и так, ознакомившись, купит книгу. 
> Мне это, ей богу, напоминает борьбу звукозаписывающих компаний с интернет-пиратством. Смех да и только. )) 
> Граждане, 21 век на дворе .


Не хочу читать никаких нотаций толстокожему Логосу. Однако ж, пиратство сама стараюсь не поддерживать. насколько это получается. Недавно тут нам один миланский адвокат лекцию читал по проблемам инета, чтобы воспитывать правильно наших детей в отношении пользования инетным пространством. Так вот, пиратство(в т.ч. наша поддержка незаконно размещенных продуктов, украденных от их авторов и незаконно и разложенных на всескачивание), - это статья за правонарушение. И урегулирование прав - это только вопрос времени на организацию контроля. 

Далее он сказал, что про нас хорошо знают многое - что и у кого мы качаем. И то, что нас не преследуют за это по закону, означает только, что наше преследование стоит больше, чем то, что мы своровали. И могу сказать, что в Европе так просто все подряд не скачаешь. Я не могу дочери даже в электронную книгу на лето книг. вышедших пару-тройку лет назад закачать. Даже Шерлока Холмса не могу :Smilie: 

Что касается пиратских дисков в России, фильмов, которые выходят за месяц до официального просмотра, и прочего - я на это смотрю по буддийски. И стараюсь не покупать пиратскую продукцию. Принципиально. Стараюсь лучше вообще без нее обходиться. Это, конечно, здорово, что можно все что угодно по буддизму прочитать. И я понимаю, что часто невозможно узнать, насколько были нарушены авторские права. Но я, например, написав книгу, полагаю получить за нее дивиденты. И если у меня ее сопрут и  разместят в инете повсеместно, я практически ничего не получу, и больше книг писать не захочу. Именно эту мысль проводил миланский адвокат - очень грамотный и нравственный дядька. 

Вы исходите из того, что есть свободный доступ, значит, можно. Я исхожу из того, что даже, если он есть, я не имею морального права им воспользоваться, потому что кто-то пострадает от этого. Вы скажете, что все равно качать будут. Это уже не мое дело - я решаю противостоять этому хотя бы с моей стороны. А если очень нужна какая-то книга, фотка, ее не достать и прочее, предпочитаю написать непосредственно автору или в издательство - можно ли ее прочитать и ею воспользоваться.

Смеяться тут не над чем. Карма и аффекты проявляются и в пользовании инетом. И 21 век - ни в коем случае не оправдание воровству.

----------

Буль (15.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (15.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2011)

----------


## Буль

Осмелюсь в качестве дополнения Вашей позиции привести свою старую ситуацию http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=122

Желающих "всё стырить" попрошу не комментировать, их позиция и без этого предельно ясна

----------


## Леонид Ш

Тут есть и другая сторона медали. Те, кто признают интеллектуальную собственность, поддерживают торговцев воздухом.

----------


## Aion

> Лев Толстой как отец антикопирайта
> 
> Одним из провозвестников Creative Commons был Лев Николаевич Толстой. 9 марта 1891 года он сообщил жене о решении отречься от авторских прав.
> «Предоставляю всем желающим право безвозмездно издавать в России и за границей, по-русски и в переводах, а равно и ставить на сценах все те из моих сочинений, которые были написаны мною с 1881 года и напечатаны в XII томе моих полных сочинений издания 1886 года, и в XIII томе, изданном в нынешнем 1891 году, равно и все мои не изданные в России и могущие вновь появиться после нынешнего дня сочинения».
> Узнав это, та чуть не бросилась под поезд.
> «Не понимает она и не понимают дети, расходуя деньги, что каждый рубль, проживаемый ими и наживаемый книгами, есть страдание, позор мой. Позор пускай, но за что ослабление того действия, которое могла бы иметь проповедь истины».

----------

Леонид Ш (15.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.02.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Есть много переводчиков, которые переводят буддийские тексты, и выкладывают их в сеть безвозмездно, на благо живых существ. Благо, теперь появилась такая возможность, делать переводы доступными, минуя контакты с макулатурным бизнесом. Есть такие переводчики и на нашем форуме, стараюсь читать по большей части их переводы.

----------

Aion (15.02.2011), Joy (15.02.2011), Kit (25.02.2011), Zom (15.02.2011), Алексей Е (15.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.02.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Тут есть и другая сторона медали. Те, кто признают интеллектуальную собственность, поддерживают торговцев воздухом.


А те, кто не признают, не оставляют места в мире для профессиональных переводчиков.

----------

Пема Дролкар (15.02.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А те, кто не признают, не оставляют места в мире для профессиональных переводчиков.


Почему же? Профессиональные переводчики, ради хлеба насущного могут переводить техническую и бизнес документацию, а для "души" и блага всех существ на досуге переводить сутры. Или получить ученую степень и грант на исследования, и переводить с языка оригинала. К тому же издательские и студийные магнаты лоббируют копирайтное законодательство, и спрос на макулатуру и диски всегда будет поддерживаться карательными методами.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (15.02.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Есть много переводчиков, которые переводят буддийские тексты, и выкладывают их в сеть безвозмездно, на благо живых существ. Благо, теперь появилась такая возможность, делать переводы доступными, минуя контакты с макулатурным бизнесом. Есть такие переводчики и на нашем форуме, стараюсь читать по большей части их переводы.


А на что они живут? Я б вот тоже с удовольствием поработал на благо Человечества, но оно в конце месяца мне выкатывает вполне материальные счета и за добрые дела почему-то даже булку хлеба в магазине не продают  :Smilie:

----------

Kit (25.02.2011), Буль (15.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Почему же? Профессиональные переводчики, ради хлеба насущного могут переводить техническую и бизнес документацию


Значит, на техническую и бизнес документацию можно всё-таки признать интеллектуальную собственность?

На самом деле мне тоже это кажется идеальным вариантом для переводчика — переводить сутры бесплатно в свободное от работы время.

Разве что, в весьма невыигрышном положении остаются при таком раскладе переводчики с тибетского, потому что на техническую и бизнес документацию на тибетском спрос невысок.

----------

Артем Тараненко (15.02.2011), Буль (15.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (15.02.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Почему же? Профессиональные переводчики, ради хлеба насущного могут переводить техническую и бизнес документацию, а для "души" и блага всех существ на досуге переводить сутры.


Так может и вам ради поддержки переводчиков работой какой заняться и отдать заработанное им? А то как-то странно получается - они *должны* работать на Вас, а Вы должны сидеть на месте ровно и сетовать на обиралово со стороны тех, *кто работает*.

----------

Буль (15.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (15.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Значит, на техническую и бизнес документацию можно всё-таки признать интеллектуальную собственность?


Ее не тиражируют и не продают, какой там копирайт? Можно переводить статьи, для периодических изданий которые продаются один раз в бумажном виде и выкладываются в интернете, окупаясь рекламой. А чтобы пытаться *заработать* на переводе буддийской литературы, нужно быть совсем не от мира сего.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (15.02.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Так может и вам ради поддержки переводчиков работой какой заняться и отдать заработанное им? А то как-то странно получается - они *должны* работать на Вас, а Вы должны сидеть на месте ровно и сетовать на обиралово со стороны тех, *кто работает*.


Нее, работать я не хочу  :Smilie:  На обиралово я не жалуюсь, так как меня никто не обирает. Я не борюсь с системой, а просто ее игнорирую, так шта зря я в эту тему вписался, мне она фиолетова, чисто поприкалываться, пофлудить. Так что сорри. Миру - мир!

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я не борюсь с системой...


...я просто скачиваю сворованное.  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (15.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (15.02.2011)

----------


## Zom

По-поводу "крутых переводчиков, которые работают за деньги" и Дхаммы - я уже для себя вывод сделал. Будда наставлял, чтобы Дхамма не была предметом торговли. Барыжание буддийской литературой и "качественными переводами за деньги" я отношу именно сюда - это всё равно что билеты в храмы и монастыри продавать (на "качественную поддержку" монастырей и т.д. ))

Качественными переводами должны заниматься качественные монахи (и хорошо, что этот процесс уже имеет место быть) - ведь это их прямая обязанность, ибо им поручил Будда распространять Учение - а не филологам или книгоиздателям. А потом поддерживающие группы буддистов-мирян - если посчитают нужным - бесплатно распространяют эту литературу, собрав нужные средства на печать. Плюс это же публикуется в интернете - для тех кому бумажные версии не нужны. Реальный пример для подражания - работы Почтенных Па Аук Саядо, Бодхи, Тханиссаро.

----------

Joy (15.02.2011), Буль (15.02.2011), Леонид Ш (15.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (15.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> ...я просто скачиваю сворованное.


В моем мировосприятии, воздух невозможно украсть. Хотя барыг воздухом ой как много, они сидят и трясутся, как бы кто бесплатно не вдохнул. Да и скачивать ничего не нужно, я уже 15 лет читаю исключительно с экрана монитора, просто открываю сайт и читаю.

----------


## Леонид Ш

А и еще, чуть не забыл. Я понимаю, что в ваджраяне огромное множество садхан и комментариев с различными копирайтами. Но меня интересуют лишь сутты и сутры, а их на русский язык переведено столько, что и десятка жизней не хватит, все их осмыслить.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> В моем мировосприятии, воздух невозможно украсть.


Ну посидите хотя б месячишку над переводом, корректурой. макетированием и узнаете цену "воздуха".

Напоминает старый анекдот про то, как встретились грузин с армянином. Армянин говорит, мол, вот мы работаем, хлеб выращиваем. Сначала надо поле вспахать, потом посеять, заборонить. вырастить, сжать, обмолотить, смолоть, тесто замесить, хлеб выпечь. А ваше вино что? Пей, да наливай. Пей, да наливай.

----------

Liza Lyolina (15.02.2011), Буль (15.02.2011), Кузьмич (16.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (15.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> По-поводу "крутых переводчиков, которые работают за деньги" и Дхаммы - я уже для себя вывод сделал. Будда наставлял, чтобы Дхамма не была предметом торговли. Барыжание буддийской литературой и "качественными переводами за деньги" я отношу именно сюда - это всё равно что билеты в храмы и монастыри продавать (на "качественную поддержку" монастырей и т.д. ))


Так за чем дело встало? Организуйте все так, как говорил Будда, чтобы миряне поддерживали монахов. ну или переводчиков. Пока по словам бханте Топпера община СПб не только на издание не собирает, но и на аренду-то помещения с трудом получается собрать. 

Или поднося монаху Вы не платите за предмет подношения? или привозя Учителя вы объясняете транспортной компании, что нехорошо брать деньги за транспортировку Сосуда Дхармы? Или книги практик у Вас чудесным образом материализуются из Девачена или какое там есть измерение книгоиздания? Переводчик же не берет с вас за Дхамму, а берет за свой труд по переводу, что есть вполне мирская деятельность. В конечном итоге где ж у вас метта будет, если Вам все на халяву? Чего-то непонятна мне логика.

----------

Liza Lyolina (15.02.2011), Буль (15.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (15.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Так за чем дело встало? Организуйте все так, как говорил Будда, чтобы миряне поддерживали монахов. ну или переводчиков. Пока по словам бханте Топпера община СПб не только на издание не собирает, но и на аренду-то помещения с трудом получается собрать.


Дак дело и не встало, а вполне себе осуществляется. А вы хотите чтобы так - сказал, махнул палкой гарри поттера, и вам в России нормальные буддисты везде появились? -)




> Переводчик же не берет с вас за Дхамму, а берет за свой труд по переводу, что есть вполне мирская деятельность. В конечном итоге где ж у вас метта будет, если Вам все на халяву? Чего-то непонятна мне логика.


А как мне узнать, берёт он за Дхамму или не берёт? Если ему нужно заплатить за перевод буддийского учения - то я считаю что тут неуместно говорить о том, что мол де "за саму Дхамму он ничего не берёт". Это ж абсурд. Всё равно что говорить, я вот заплатил за автомобиль, но купил только двигатель, а остальные детали мне бесплатно достались. Если так рассуждать, давайте платные билеты продавать в храмы, давайте и входные билеты на ретриты продавать, можно даже договора заключать, требовать чеки кассовые. И это не сама Дхамма продаётся - а продаётся труд обслуживающего персонала и т.д. и т.п. Но нигде так не делается - потому что это абсурд. Даже РПЦ ещё до такого не скатилась.

----------

Joy (15.02.2011), Леонид Ш (15.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.02.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Дак дело и не встало, а вполне себе осуществляется. А вы хотите чтобы так - сказал, махнул палкой гарри поттера, и вам в России нормальные буддисты везде появились? -)


Лучше сразу Будды. Так волшебнее.  :Smilie: 





> А как мне узнать, берёт он за Дхамму или не берёт? Если ему нужно заплатить за перевод буддийского учения - то я считаю что тут неуместно говорить о том, что мол де "за саму Дхамму он ничего не берёт". Это ж абсурд. Всё равно что говорить, я вот заплатил за автомобиль, но купил только двигатель, а остальные детали мне бесплатно достались. Если так рассуждать, давайте платные билеты продавать в храмы, давайте и входные билеты на ретриты продавать, можно даже договора заключать, требовать чеки кассовые. И это не сама Дхамма продаётся - а продаётся труд обслуживающего персонала и т.д. и т.п. Но нигде так не делается - потому что это абсурд. Даже РПЦ ещё до такого не скатилась.


А чего тут узнавать? Вы хотите, чтобы он и продолжал свое существование - что-то кушал, где-то жил и еще и переводами занимался. Утопия. Вон ИШШ не может на 3-х переводчиков собрать достаточно денег, при том, что и книги вполне себе за деньги продаются, и пожертвования собираются. А они действуют в странах с достаточно высоким достатком. Что уж говорить про Россию, где даже раскрученный бренд РПЦ без побочной торговли золотишком да свечных заводиков не вытягивает. О чем Вы?

----------

Liza Lyolina (15.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (15.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2011)

----------


## Zom

> А чего тут узнавать? Вы хотите, чтобы он и продолжал свое существование - что-то кушал, где-то жил и еще и переводами занимался. Утопия.


А где я сказал, что я этого хочу? Я наоборот говорю, что этого НЕ хочу. Монахи должны заниматься этим делом, а не "платные миряне".

----------

Joy (15.02.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Вот это сообщение



> Тут есть и другая сторона медали. Те, кто признают интеллектуальную собственность, поддерживают торговцев воздухом.


я понял как выпад против интеллектуальной собственности вообще, а не только против оплаты труда переводчиков буддийских текстов. Я ошибаюсь?




> Ее не тиражируют и не продают, какой там копирайт? Можно переводить статьи, для периодических изданий которые продаются один раз в бумажном виде и выкладываются в интернете, окупаясь рекламой. А чтобы пытаться *заработать* на переводе буддийской литературы, нужно быть совсем не от мира сего.


Остаются невыясненными два вопроса.

Первый, в таком случае, огласите полный список того, что можно переводить, а что нельзя. Можно ли переводить за деньги тексты, которые публикуются несколько раз в бумажном виде? А можно переводить за деньги тексты, которые публикуются в книгах, которые не окупаются рекламой?

И второй, про переводчиков с тибетского. Что им можно переводить за деньги? И кто их должен содержать, если переводить за деньги им нельзя ничего?

----------

Пема Дролкар (15.02.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А где я сказал, что я этого хочу? Я наоборот говорю, что этого НЕ хочу. Монахи должны заниматься этим делом, а не "платные миряне".


Понятно, все переводчики должны принять монашеские обеты. Решение сложное, конечно, но ничего не поделаешь  :Wink:

----------

Артем Тараненко (15.02.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Понятно, все переводчики должны принять монашеские обеты. Решение сложное, конечно, но ничего не поделаешь


Переводчики пускай переводят себе, а Дхамму пусть не трогают. Не их это дело. А если хотят в этом помочь - пусть делают бесплатно, а не барыжат на этом.

----------

Aion (15.02.2011), Joy (15.02.2011), Леонид Ш (15.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.02.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Вот это сообщение
> 
> я понял как выпад против интеллектуальной собственности вообще, а не только против оплаты труда переводчиков буддийских текстов. Я ошибаюсь?


Да, я противник интеллектуальной собственности и копирайта.




> Остаются невыясненными два вопроса.
> 
> Первый, в таком случае, огласите полный список того, что можно переводить, а что нельзя. Можно ли переводить за деньги тексты, которые публикуются несколько раз в бумажном виде? А можно переводить за деньги тексты, которые публикуются в книгах, которые не окупаются рекламой?


Переводить можно, что угодно. Просто нужно различать:
1. оплачиваемую работу переводчика;  
2. издательский бизнес, основанный на купле-продаже копирайтов, оплате труда переводчиков или эксплуатации негров рабов начинающих переводчиков;
3. и перевод Дхармовых текстов, который ИМХО не должен быть организован на коммерческой основе (Zom выше об этом хорошо сказал).




> И второй, про переводчиков с тибетского. Что им можно переводить за деньги? И кто их должен содержать, если переводить за деньги им нельзя ничего?


Если они изучили тибетский язык для того, чтобы зарабатывать деньги переводами с тибетского, то они мягко говоря, не дружат с реальностью.

----------

Aion (15.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.02.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Почему же? Профессиональные переводчики, ради хлеба насущного могут переводить техническую и бизнес документацию, а для "души" и блага всех существ на досуге переводить сутры. Или получить ученую степень и грант на исследования, и переводить с языка оригинала. К тому же издательские и студийные магнаты лоббируют копирайтное законодательство, и спрос на макулатуру и диски всегда будет поддерживаться карательными методами.


А Вы ПРОБОВАЛИ переводить техническую лит-ру для существования( и знаете, СКОЛЬКО за нее платят?) ??И вечером"для души" переводить сложнейшие буддийские тексты? А Вы знаете, что переводить такого рода тексты - это очень серьезное погружение, сродное болезненному состоянию, где моск лопается от попыток найти правильные аналоги перевода и самому вникнуть в суть Учения в тех областях, где не ступала еще твоя нога и русского человека(хорошо хоть, когда Учитель есть рядом)?

А ученую степень или грант переводчика Вы тоже пробовали получать? :Smilie:  Может, и синхронный перевод на уровне правительственных переговоров пробовали? :Smilie:  Вы знаете, сколько нужно времени на приличное владение язвком, и какие способности? И хотя бы примерно представляете себе конкуренцию, спрос на рынке на разных переводчиков? И что 5-язычные и полиглоты( при хорошем знании всех этих языков и блестящем знании двух-трех из них) могут себе выбирать работу. А дву-трех-язычных, - как, извините, собак нерезаных, и надо еще доказать, что ты кому-то нужен? :Smilie: 

Переводчик - тоже человек. Его работа такого рода, что непереводчики ее не могут как следует оценить. А уж буддийский переводчик - дело особое. Он сам должен быть хорошим буддистом и знающим человеком.

Впрочем, этого требует любая область знаний. Нужна специализация не только в языке, но и в той области, в которой занимаешься переводами. Чтобы подготовить "область" - тематику. Нужно либо второе образование по тематике, либо многолетнее изучение этой области и практических переводов в ней. И при этом еще нужен талант.

Дхармовый текст не должен переводиться на коммерческой основе. Но вот кормить переводчика и позаботиться о том, чтоб у него была крыша и условия, думаю, при этом нужно нам, буддистам. Раз мы главные потребители его мозговой деятельности. И это просто элементарные деньги. Тоесть, проплаты.  Потому что параллельных технических переводов себе на хлеб он не вынесет, загонится. Тем более, если у него есть семья и прочее. ИМХО.

----------

Liza Lyolina (15.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А где я сказал, что я этого хочу? Я наоборот говорю, что этого НЕ хочу. Монахи должны заниматься этим делом, а не "платные миряне".


Чёрт подери, Зом, подскажите какой-нибудь метод, как нам увеличить кол.-во спецмонахов, хорошо владеющих русским и пали-санскритом-тибетским-китайским!  Их как бэ сильно не хватает, что делает Вашу хотелку утопией.

----------

Liza Lyolina (15.02.2011), Артем Тараненко (15.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Зом, а Вы считаете, что монахи-переводчики питаются воздухом, и у них нет тела? Раз они преводят, -это значит, что многие миряне делают пожертвования монастырю. Тоесть, косвенно переводчики все-таки получают за свой перевод Дхармы - пищей ли, одеждой ли, условиями проживания. И нет никакой гарантии, что монах будет лучшим переводчиком, чем мирянин(это уж зависит от воспринимающих способностей и умения, а не от сана). Часто монахам не хватает некоторых элементарных знаний о мирской жизни и жизненного опыта.

И вот еще вопрос - *надо ВЫРАСТИТЬ  И ТАЛАНТЛИВЫХ ПЕРЕВОДЧИКОВ-МОНАХОВ, ВЛАДЕЮЩИХ ОДИНАКОВО  ДВУМЯ(а лучше полиглотов) ЯЗЫКАМИ И ЗНАЮЩИХ СУТЬ ТОГО, ЧТО ОНИ ПЕРЕВОДЯТ.*  Хорошо, если у них были двуязычные или двунациональные родители. У таких родителей дети очень хорошие переводчики - при условии, что родители были интеллектуалами, а дети будут иметь тягу к лингвистической деятельности и к Дхарме) :Smilie: 


Такого переводчика можно часто только к старости подготовить. И переводить он может, в среднем, Например, одну книгу в год(средней сложности и толщины) Не говоря уж о том, что, например, тибетско-русских переводчиков с дипломом Ачарьи у нас в России(Калмыкии) есть только один. И вторая вырастет через несколько лет, если сердце не подведет. Монахи из Гоманга сносно переводят. Но для перевода серьезных текстов надо еще очень многому научиться. Каждый переводчик имеет свои плюсы и минусы, оргешности. 

А вообще у нас много хороших-переводчиков именно мирян, у которых есть многолетний опыт и знания в нужной области. Например, Р.Н.Крапивина постоянно жила при геше Джамьянге Кхенце, и он за много лет хорошо поставил ей способности переводчицы Дхармы. При этом он сам ее подкармливал, потому что у нее было две маленькие дочки, и нищая универская зарплата. Но он не посчитал ее недостойной для перевода Дхармы. А уж Дхарму-то он сам знал запредельно. 

Вы считаете - их надо переучить в управдомы? Я уж не буду воздвигать холивар, и говорить, что есть последователи не только Тхеравады, и у них обстоит дело несколько иначе? :Smilie: 

Мне кажется, что именно это - не дхармический подход. Не поддерживать такого рода переводчиков. А также делить их на мирян и монахов. Все они, раз пришли к такого рода деятельности, накопили необходимые заслуги и воспринимающие способности.

Они, может, и не должны ПРОСИТЬ денег за перевод Дхармы. Но мы сами ДОЛЖНЫ  ПОДУМАТЬ и ПРОГНУТЬСЯ, чтобы они могли благодаря нам переводить для будущих поколений запредельные тексты. Монахи и монастыри тоже не просят денег. Но, однако ж, они их имеют :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Чёрт подери, Зом, подскажите какой-нибудь метод, как нам увеличить кол.-во спецмонахов, хорошо владеющих русским и пали-санскритом-тибетским-китайским!  Их как бэ сильно не хватает, что делает Вашу хотелку утопией.


А Вам не хватает переводов? Я считаю, что их больше чем достаточно. Но если такие монахи появятся и будут переводить, то будет замечательно.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Короче, Вольф. Значит, НЕ ХВАТАЕТ, - ПОДВОДИМЫЕ БЫВАЮТ РАЗНЫЕ.  :Smilie: 

О!Переведите нам какой-нибудь небольшой текстик по Дхарме. Я вам оплачу питание и проживание на этот период(сообразно средним меркам скорости перевода) :Smilie:  А Вы на собственной шкуре Волка попробуете, что это за работа. Потом мы венесем сюда Ваш труд и придеремся к каждому слову :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Чёрт подери, Зом, подскажите какой-нибудь метод, как нам увеличить кол.-во спецмонахов, хорошо владеющих русским и пали-санскритом-тибетским-китайским! Их как бэ сильно не хватает, что делает Вашу хотелку утопией.


Ваш вопрос указывает на более глубокий вопрос - как сделать так, чтобы в России появились свои буддийские монахи. Ответ таков, что для этого нужны условия. Прежде всего, должны быть реально заинтересованные в поддержке монахов русские буддисты. А для этого должны сложиться нормальные буддийские сообщества, живые общины, действующие и на местах (а не виртуально на форумах). Пока же все будут только кричать "дайте нам тексты" и прочее такое, а на деле ни рубля денег и ни минуты личного времени не потратят на создание реальных условий для существования монахов, говорить о чём-то преждевременно.

----------

Joy (15.02.2011)

----------


## Сергей Куваев

> Бао, повторяю: Это был пример, показывающий, что не всем доступны книги в материальном виде.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Я Вам арифметически показываю что этот пример провальный.


Между прочим, книги могут быть недоступны не только из-за дороговизны. Они, как правило, издаются мизерными тиражами, так что иную книгу бывает просто не достать - всё раскупили, а допечатывать не собираются.




> А те, кто не признают, не оставляют места в мире для профессиональных переводчиков.


Что в данном ключе значит "профессиональный"? Тот, кто имеет специальное образование, или тот, кто живёт, получая деньги за деятельность подобного рода? 
То, что ты живёшь на доходы от другой деятельности, не мешает тебе заниматься переводами, если, разумеется, ты умеешь это делать. Пример тому, пускай и не очень оригинальный - Марпа-переводчик. Он был состоятельный домохозяин и самолично пахал (в буквальном смысле) на своём поле, но это не мешало ему заниматься переводами, которые, помимо прочего, и прославили его имя. Конечно, он делал их прежде всего для собственных нужд, но и за "копирование" денег всё же не брал.

Я и сам переводчик; тоже переводил (и перевожу) то, что мне нужно, с трёх языков. Прекрасно понимаю, какая это сложная, ответственная, кропотливая и долгая работа. Живу, как понимаете, на сторонние доходы. Когда кто-то просит - даю, иногда даже сам распечатываю и сшиваю книжки, и как-то не приходит в голову требовать за это деньги. Это ведь нужно прежде всего мне, хотя случалось переводить и по просьбе. В принципе, я не против, если кто-то вздумает их публиковать и распространять, единственно что не нужно делать этого под чужим именем - будет обман, но без указания "авторства" - тоже приемлемо.

Я не понимаю, как можно отделить "труд переводчика" (который как бы должен оплачиваться) от Дхармы (которой нельзя торговать) в "конечном продукте" - наборе буковок. Если кто-то знает, как это сделать - извольте.

При этом я вполне допускаю, что переводчик может единовременно взять деньги за некий заказанный ему и выполненный им перевод, "торговли Дхармой" тут не усматриваю. Да так зачастую и делали, а особенно в Монголии: ну хочет некий нойон именно таким образом заработать себе буян - и флаг ему в руки. Но ни тому, ни другому не следует потом заявлять какие-то исключительные права на пользование этим переводом. Стыдно, братцы!

Мне по-человечески непонятна вся эта бадья с копирайтами. Я один раз выполнил какую-то работу, получил за это деньги или ещё что. Но потом-то? Что я такого делаю, за что я получаю деньги? Кому я _делаю_ лучше? Да ничего я уже не делаю, и в сущности это дармоедство. Таково моё собственное мнение по этому поводу, никому не навязываю.

Что касается издательств - то я лично очень не люблю читать книги с экрана и ту книгу, которая мне на самом деле нужна, я всё равно постараюсь как-то достать. Так, например, Мадхьямакаватара у меня есть и в пдф, и в нормальном виде, а ещё один купленный мной экземпляр я подарил. Но как всё-таки существовать издательствам буддийской литературы в условиях рынка, не нарушая обетов Прибежища, я не знаю, увы. :Confused:

----------

Aion (15.02.2011), Joy (15.02.2011), Леонид Ш (15.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (15.02.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А Вам не хватает переводов? Я считаю, что их больше чем достаточно.


Я по-английски вынужден читать, и то не хватает, и сомнений много.
А русских переводов капля в море, неточны и некрасивы.

----------

Пема Дролкар (15.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Я по-английски вынужден читать, и то не хватает, и сомнений много.
> А русских переводов капля в море, неточны и некрасивы.


К сожалению, от количества прочитанного сомнений не убавится. Я кроме русского языков не знаю, но то количество сутт и сутр которое есть на русском, хватит мне за глаза до конца жизни. Ведь по сути, везде одно и то же написано. Нужно брать метод и применять на практике.

----------

Юй Кан (15.02.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Мне по-человечески непонятна вся эта бадья с копирайтами. Я один раз выполнил какую-то работу, получил за это деньги или ещё что. Но потом-то? Что я такого делаю, за что я получаю деньги?


А Вы действительно за переводы потом получаете деньги? Насколько я понимаю Вы работаете над переводом по договору подряда: сделал -- получи деньги. Если Вы таким образом продали свою работу то никаких имущественных или иных прав, охраняемых "копирайтом" у Вас не возникает, и никто "потом" платить Вам не обязан.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Не хочу читать никаких нотаций толстокожему Логосу...


Пема, мораль и "по-буддийски" это несколько разные понятия. И с чего Вы взяли что именно ваша позиция буддийская?  :EEK!:  Пишите лучше - по-моему мнению, имхо, куда вернее будет . ИМХО  :Smilie:  
Я ничего не скажу, сижу себе тихонько , смотрю очень интересный пиратски скачанный фильм.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Насчет законно-незаконно лучше не начинайте, я тоже адвокат, хоть и не миланский  :Smilie:  , знаю как и под кого эти законы принимаются. Насчет стимулирования авторства уже писалось - кто сможет - тот заплатит, или пожертвует или еще как поддержит. 
P.S. Если ко мне обратятся, например *автор*  "Учений дакини" насчет выкладывания в инете, я немедленно уберу книгу с сайта  :Big Grin:  Ну а субъектам смежных прав мой пламенный привет  )))

----------

Aion (15.02.2011), Леонид Ш (15.02.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Я кроме русского языков не знаю, но то количество сутт и сутр которое есть на русском, хватит мне за глаза до конца жизни.


Но многие люди читают значительно быстрее  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Wink:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> К сожалению, от количества прочитанного сомнений не убавится.


Мои сомнения--по поводу точности переводов, а не по поводу учения.
Читаю порой и думаю: то ли переводчик соврал, то ли так и было.
А насчет практики согласен.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Но многие люди читают значительно быстрее


Бао, дело не в скорости, дело в понимании. Если придет ясное понимание смысла, даже 1-2 сутр, больше читать не понадобится. А если читать, как романы или газеты, тогда и артель переводчиков будет не успевать переводить  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (15.02.2011), Joy (15.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (15.02.2011), Сергей Ч (15.02.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А где я сказал, что я этого хочу? Я наоборот говорю, что этого НЕ хочу. Монахи должны заниматься этим делом, а не "платные миряне".


 :Big Grin:  А миряне будут окучивать монастырский огород. Шутка

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Мои сомнения--по поводу точности переводов, а не по поводу учения.
> Читаю порой и думаю: то ли переводчик соврал, то ли так и было.
> А насчет практики согласен.


Ну тут тогда и английский не поможет, чтобы без косяков, нужно учить язык оригинала.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ваш вопрос указывает на более глубокий вопрос - как сделать так, чтобы в России появились свои буддийские монахи. Ответ таков, что для этого нужны условия. Прежде всего, должны быть реально заинтересованные в поддержке монахов русские буддисты. А для этого должны сложиться нормальные буддийские сообщества, живые общины, действующие и на местах (а не виртуально на форумах).


Понятно. Ждем Будду Майтрейю в общем. А я-то думал что означает "ждать до второго пришествия"  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я и сам переводчик; тоже переводил (и перевожу) то, что мне нужно, с трёх языков. Прекрасно понимаю, какая это сложная, ответственная, кропотливая и долгая работа. Живу, как понимаете, на сторонние доходы. Когда кто-то просит - даю, иногда даже сам распечатываю и сшиваю книжки, и как-то не приходит в голову требовать за это деньги.


О! Так вас-то я искал. Сереж, у меня тут книжонка валяется на 700 страниц. Очень нужная общественности. Возьметесь быренько перевести? А общественность вам спасибо потом скажет.

----------

Liza Lyolina (15.02.2011), Буль (15.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (15.02.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> К сожалению, от количества прочитанного сомнений не убавится.  Ведь по сути, везде одно и то же написано. Нужно брать метод и применять на практике.


 Это точно, благие качества текстуальных познаний и духовных реализаций не зависят от колличества прочитанного! Но не стоит также впадать и в другую крайность- о том, что чтение  буддийских первоисточников - слов самого Будды Шакьямуни и комментариев к ним, не имеет особой пользы. 


"Слушать учения - да, ты уже слышал сотни учений,
Но если не усвоил смысл хотя бы одного учения,
Что толку слушать остальные?"

"Когда у тебя нет текста, он тебе так необходим,
А когда, наконец, текст у тебя,
Ты на него и не посмотришь. 
Страниц в тексте немного,
Но нелегко найти время скопировать их все,
Даже если скопируешь все тексты дхармы на земле,
Ты не удовлетворишься".


Устные наставления - чрезвычайно глубоки,
Но не тогда, когда ты не применяешь их на практике. 
Все читаешь-перечитываешь тексты дхармы,
Они только занимают твой ум, да еще от них болят глаза.


*Патрул Ринпоче - Советы мне от меня*

----------

Joy (15.02.2011), Odvulpa (16.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Понятно. Ждем Будду Майтрейю в общем. А я-то думал что означает "ждать до второго пришествия"


Ждут второго пришествия как раз люди далёкие от реальной буддийской жизни  :Wink:

----------


## Леонид Ш

> И будучи таким противником вы отказываете в праве на жизнь профессиональным переводчикам, писателям, изобретателям, программистам. Надеюсь, вы хотя бы каждый день делаете благопожелания всем им переродиться таксистами. Чтобы не омрачать себе карму продажей воздуха. А иначе с бодхичиттой не особенно вяжется как-то, на мой взгляд.


Цхултрим Тращи, Вы сгущаете краски, так скоро договоритесь, что я их в печах призываю сжигать  :Smilie:  И кстати, в бодхичитту я не верю.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, мораль и "по-буддийски" это несколько разные понятия. И с чего Вы взяли что именно ваша позиция буддийская?  Пишите лучше - по-моему мнению, имхо, куда вернее будет . ИМХО  
> Я ничего не скажу, сижу себе тихонько , смотрю очень интересный пиратски скачанный фильм.  
> Насчет законно-незаконно лучше не начинайте, я тоже адвокат, хоть и не миланский  , знаю как и под кого эти законы принимаются. Насчет стимулирования авторства уже писалось - кто сможет - тот заплатит, или пожертвует или еще как поддержит. 
> P.S. Если ко мне обратятся, например *автор*  "Учений дакини" насчет выкладывания в инете, я немедленно уберу книгу с сайта  Ну а субъектам смежных прав мой пламенный привет  )))


Я уже поняла, что у Вас отличные отношения с законом. Это у некоторых адвокатов бывает. Так сказать, профессиональный побочный эффект. Вооруженность умением обходить законодательство, которое несовершенно. А, главное, у Вас хорошие отношения с самим собой и собственными взглядами на буддизм :Smilie:  Тоесть, вы выкладываете то, что хотите( Учения Дакини), и ждете, пока автор Вас ПОПРОСИТ(заметит) :Smilie: Смотреть тихонько скаченные пиратские фильмы - это, конечно, дхармически великолепно. Вообще потихоньку стырить, когда никто не видит, и зная, что это тебе не дано владельцем - это, наверное, и не проступок. Желаю Вам почитать первый том Ламрима о неблагих деяниях и законе кармы, и хорошо и скоростно их усвоить :Smilie: Можно в инете, официально это разрешено теми, кто переводил и издавал его.

У меня тоже, вроде, все отношения с законом и с буддизмом в порядке :Smilie:  Я не святоша, но с некоторых пор сняла, как у нас говорится, колбасу с глаз по поводу некоторых собственных действий, которые считала невинными.

Я хорошо понимаю, что мы пребываем в самсаре. Но я также хорошо понимаю, что некоторые инет-продукты с точки зрения нравственности( отдает себе в этом человек отчет или нет), не должны быть использованы, потому что этим наносится кому-то ущерб. Хоть это и "воздух". Но этот воздух из мыслей, тобишь, из дхарм, как и всякий другой. ИМХО, другоценный :Big Grin:

----------

Буль (15.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ну тут тогда и английский не поможет, чтобы без косяков, нужно учить язык оригинала.


Учу помаленьку.  :Big Grin:

----------

Aion (15.02.2011), Joy (15.02.2011), Леонид Ш (15.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> И кстати, в бодхичитту я не верю.


В Чань нет бодхичитты???

 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------

Pema Sonam (15.02.2011), Артем Тараненко (15.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (15.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (15.02.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> В Чань нет бодхичитты???


Да как-то не встречалась.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Да как-то не встречалась.


Насколько мне известно,  Чань относится к Махаяне, следовательно бодхичитта должна присутствовать, потому что это обязательный элемент Махаяны. Другое дело, что методы взращивания бодхичитты в разных школах и традициях могут отличаться. Возможно в Чань просто не выделяют отдельно практику Бодхичитты.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Так бывает. В Чань есть, а Вольфу еще не встречалась :Smilie: 

Так же, как и вся Европа пестрит просьбами в рекламе не пользоваться пиратскими дисками, на каждом фильме в оригинале это написано, постоянно вскрывают и подпольные производства и незаконные продажи оных и сажают людей за это в тюрьму с конфискацией(часто пираты, - это славянские шустрые "предприниматели"), но адвокату Логосу это тоже пока не встречалось :Smilie:  

Надеюсь, что встретится поскорее :Smilie:  И очень ощутимо.

----------

Буль (15.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2011)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Да как-то не встречалась.


Ну как же.
Насколько мне известно, в конце дзадзен произносятся 4 клятвы, одна из которых звучит так: клянусь спасти все ЖС, сколь бесчисленны они ни были!
Надеюсь,всё у Вас впереди.

----------

Артем Тараненко (15.02.2011), Буль (15.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (15.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Пема, спасибо за столь лестное мнение обо мне  :Big Grin:  а также за Ламрим - я вдруг осознал, что столь важная книга как Ламрим Цонкапы до сих пор не выложена на моем сайте. Нужно срочно исправлять положение  :Smilie:

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Да как-то не встречалась.


Ну ничего ж себе!

----------

Буль (15.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Да как-то не встречалась.


Ну или Вы с ней не пересекались  :Big Grin:

----------

Буль (15.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2011)

----------


## Же Ка

извините, но я не понимаю, как можно удивляться недостатком сансарной выручки от распространения антисансарного по сути учения? =)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Ну как же.
> Насколько мне известно, в конце дзадзен произносятся 4 клятвы, одна из которых звучит так: клянусь спасти все ЖС, сколь бесчисленны они ни были!
> Надеюсь,всё у Вас впереди.


Я не произношу клятв, которые не в силах выполнить.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, спасибо за столь лестное мнение обо мне  а также за Ламрим - я вдруг осознал, что столь важная книга как Ламрим Цонкапы до сих пор не выложена на моем сайте. Нужно срочно исправлять положение


Да уж, вот какой умница :Smilie: 

Кстати, когда-то инета не было, а глубокие практики Дхармы были. Я все больше уверяюсь, что обилие предоставленной инфы, и даже некоторое понимание смысла в ней указанного, не является гарантией хорошей практики. Если высчитать колво прочитанного в перекладе на приведенное в жизнь, думаю, получится что-то смехотворное. Тогда зачем же ж столько читать? Слишком обжираемся инфой, когда ж время на практику найти? :Smilie:

----------

Joy (15.02.2011), Odvulpa (16.02.2011), Аня Приходящая (16.02.2011), Же Ка (15.02.2011)

----------


## Же Ка

> Да уж, вот какой умница
> 
> Кстати, когда-то инета не было, а глубокие практики Дхармы были. Я все больше уверяюсь, что *обилие предоставленной инфы, и даже некоторое понимание смысла в ней указанного, не является гарантией хорошей практики.* Если высчитать колво прочитанного в перекладе на приведенное в жизнь, думаю, получится что-то смехотворное. *Тогда зачем же ж столько читать? Слишком обжираемся инфой, когда ж время на практику найти?*


Нет, сегодня - явно праздник какой то и ОЧЕНЬ большой!  :Kiss:  пойду отмечу это в календаре...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Же Ка

> Я не произношу клятв, которые не в силах выполнить.


 М.б. просто Вы себя ещё не дооцениваете?  :Wink:  а иначе да - всё правильно, ибо зачем нужна (и откуда взять) сила, если её не применять  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Кстати, когда-то инета не было, а глубокие практики Дхармы были. Я все больше уверяюсь, что обилие предоставленной инфы, и даже некоторое понимание смысла в ней указанного, не является гарантией хорошей практики.


Гарантией хорошей практики является не объём полученной инфы, а порождение неустанного усердия в применении полученных знаний. В этом случае даже одно четверостишие Дхармы несёт больше пользы, чем прочитанные тома Писаний.

Однажды я встретил бродячего йогина по имени Чералпа. Он переходил с места на место, разбивая палатку и занимаясь практикой. Он вёл очень простой образ жизни. Однажды он пришёл в наш монастырь, осмотрел мою комнату и нашёл её очень забавной из-за того, что она была полна статуэток и текстов. Я спросил его, что он практикует, и он ответил: "У меня есть всего две вещи-- эта маленькая палатка и "Четыре дхармы" Гамбопы. Мне не нужны все эти тома Писаний и садханы". Я сравнил свои достижения с тем, что достиг он, и стало ясно, что он действительно обладал бесстрашием и состраданием.

*Тубтен Ринпоче*

----------

Joy (15.02.2011), Odvulpa (16.02.2011), Pema Sonam (15.02.2011), Же Ка (15.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (15.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (15.02.2011)

----------


## Буль

Опа! Оказывается WOLF уже не чанец, а вовсе даже тхеравадин! А я и не заметил...

WOLF, поздравляю с новой инициацией!

----------

Артем Тараненко (15.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Я не произношу клятв, которые не в силах выполнить.


Чем Вы лучше других?  Все дают, и Вы давайте.  :Big Grin: 
Все равно придется выполнить, иначе отсюда не выпустят.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Опа! Оказывается WOLF уже не чанец, а вовсе даже тхеравадин! А я и не заметил...
> 
> WOLF, поздравляю с новой инициацией!


Думается мне, тут дело даже не в традиции. От шравака до бодхисаттвы  всего лишь одна мысль- о достижении Пробуждения на благо других!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .  У Берзина прочитал: так в V веке нашей эры старейшины Анурадхапуры – столицы Шри-Ланки – объявили великого тхеравадинского мастера абхидхармы Буддхагхошу воплощением бодхиситтвы Майтрейи.

----------


## Же Ка

> Опа! Оказывается WOLF уже не чанец, а вовсе даже тхеравадин! А я и не заметил...
> 
> WOLF, поздравляю с новой инициацией!


вот уж, действительно, сколько Wolf'а бодхичитой не корми, всё равно в лес убежит  :Big Grin:

----------


## Буль

> Я не произношу клятв, которые не в силах выполнить.


А напрасно. Рискну процитировать себя: http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...1&postcount=19

----------

Артем Тараненко (15.02.2011), Еше Нинбо (16.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (15.02.2011), Пема Дролкар (16.02.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Пусть драгоценная бодхичитта
Зародится у тех, у кого ещё не зародилась
А у кого зародилась, пусть не угасает
А прибывает день за днём

----------

Aliona (16.02.2011), Dondhup (16.02.2011), Odvulpa (16.02.2011), Pema Sonam (16.02.2011), Артем Тараненко (16.02.2011), Буль (16.02.2011), Еше Нинбо (16.02.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Если человек не принимал обеты Бодхисаттвы но позиционировал себя как последователь одной из Махаянскизх школ - это одна ситуация, а если принимал да еще ванг получил то совсем другая.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Опа! Оказывается WOLF уже не чанец, а вовсе даже тхеравадин! А я и не заметил...
> 
> WOLF, поздравляю с новой инициацией!


Стыдно и нехорошо забывать старую традицию. Напишите в графе традиция хотя бы Чань, Тхеравада.
Шестой Патриарх в главе Покаяние  Алтарной сутры говорит, что нужно широко учиться, больше узнавать и изучать все традиции буддизма.)))

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Стыдно и нехорошо забывать старую традицию. Напишите в графе традиция хотя бы Чань, Тхеравада.
> Шестой Патриарх в главе Покаяние  Алтарной сутры говорит, что нужно широко учиться, больше узнавать и изучать все традиции буддизма.)))


Я ничего не забываю. Вроде по новым правилам нельзя несколько традиций указывать.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Я ничего не забываю. Вроде по новым правилам нельзя несколько традиций указывать.


А Вы ещё раз уточните у Ерша. Думаю, что можно.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Я ничего не забываю. Вроде по новым правилам нельзя несколько традиций указывать.


Вульф, а бодхичитты разве не может быть без формального обета?

----------

Артем Тараненко (16.02.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Вульф, а бодхичитты разве не может быть без формального обета?


Не знаю. 
Дзэн это прежде всего практика. С практической точки зрения, дзэн и тхеравада мало чем отличаются.
Что же касается моего перехода в тхераваду, то это связано с моим оставлением махаяны, как абхидхармической (философской) базы. Собственно, мое воззрение всегда было где-то посередине между тхеравадой и махаяной. Например, я никогда не признавал существование трикаи, просветления Будды Шакьямуни до ночи под деревом Бодхи, зарождения бодхичиты, возможности спасения всех живых существ, возможности проповедей Будды после паринирваны и многих других махаянских догм. А с недавнего времени, после долгих размышлений, я пришел к выводу, что учение махаяны, по большей части состоит из поздних культурных наслоений и полно спекуляций, а то, чему действительно учил исторический Будда, наиболее полно сохранилось в суттах ПК. 
Так что, чтобы быть более честным с самим собой, и не вызывать у читающих мои посты, когнитивный диссонанс, разницей в высказываемых взглядах и указанной традицией (что уже несколько раз происходило), я поменял запись в графе традиция. Взгляды же мои претерпевали изменения, довольно длительное время, и процесс был довольно болезненным, это не такое простое дело, как поменять запись в графе "традициия".
Прошу братьев дзэнцев, отнестись к моему решению с понимаем, и буддийской доброжелательностью.

----------

ElenaK (25.02.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (18.05.2011), Zom (16.02.2011), Денис Евгеньев (16.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Что же касается моего перехода в тхераваду, то это связано с моим оставлением махаяны, как абхидхармической (философской) базы. Собственно, мое воззрение всегда было где-то посередине между тхеравадой и махаяной. Например, я никогда не признавал существование трикаи, просветления Будды Шакьямуни не под деревом Бодхи, зарождения бодхичиты, возможности спасения всех живых существ, возможности проповедей Будды после паринирваны и многих других махаянских догм.


Чаньцу вроде не пристало цепляться за философские догмы...
А практика (истинная, не формальная) не зависит от того, сколько исторически было будд, и как они там действовали, и что понимать под _существованием_ трикаи.




> А с недавнего времени, после долгих размышлений, я пришел к выводу, что учение махаяны, по большей части состоит из поздних культурных наслоений и полно спекуляций, а то, чему действительно учил исторический Будда, наиболее полно сохранилось в суттах ПК.


Да, теперь Вам читать гораздо меньше. Всего три корзины сутт.

Желаю Вам всего хорошего в новой традиции. И поменьше холиварить с махаянцами.

----------

Леонид Ш (16.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Например, я никогда не признавал существование трикаи, просветления Будды Шакьямуни до ночи под деревом Бодхи, зарождения бодхичиты, возможности спасения всех живых существ, возможности проповедей Будды после паринирваны и многих других махаянских догм.


Таким образом, Вас больше привлекают тхеравадинские догмы относительно зарождения бодхичитты и прочих методов Махаяны. 





> А с недавнего времени, после долгих размышлений, я пришел к выводу, что учение махаяны, по большей части состоит из поздних культурных наслоений и полно спекуляций, а то, чему действительно учил исторический Будда, наиболее полно сохранилось в суттах ПК.


Слова подобные: "этому Будда не учил", выглядят ещё более невежественными, чем признание какой-либо школы буддийской традиции "низшей колесницей", хотя оба утверждения бьют мимо цели, первое представляется мне наиболее невежественным. Отрицание непреходящего Атмана является общей чертой всех догматических систем как Малой, так и Большой Колесницы, и потому нет никаких оснований полагать, что буддийския традиция, находящаяся в полном согласии по этому поводу, отклонилась от изначального учения Будды.

Я считаю, что нет ничего страшного в том, что на начальном этапе человек может принять для себя решение о смене традиции в рамках Учение Будды, т.к. все Колесницы по сути являются средствами Пробуждения. Самое главное, чтобы это способствовало успешной практике. Но  невежественные заявления в отношении той или иной школы буддийской традции, каждая из которых была прославлена Великими буддийскими Учителями, ведут только к деградации.

----------

Же Ка (16.02.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

*Сергей Чернявский*, я изложил свои личные мотивы перехода в другую традицию, для тех, кому это интересно. Никого, оставить махаяну *не призываю*. В холиваре, связанным с колесницемерянием, участвовать не хочу.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (16.02.2011), Сергей Ч (16.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Мягко говоря меня это сильно расстроило, со временем Вы вспомните эти Ваши слова и осознаете что именно Вы написали. После такого вообще желание посещать этот форум попало.


Сатьяграха?

----------

Денис Евгеньев (16.02.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

ДОРОГИЕ ДРУЗЬЯ, ДАВАЙТЕ ПРЯВИМ ОСОЗНАННОСТЬ И ВСПОМНИМ, ЧТО МЫ НАХОДИМСЯ В РАЗДЕЛЕ *БУДДИЙСКАЯ ЛИТЕРАТУРА*, ПОДРАЗДЕЛ *НОВОСТИ КНИГОИЗДАНИЯ*  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ДОРОГИЕ ДРУЗЬЯ, ДАВАЙТЕ ПРЯВИМ ОСОЗНАННОСТЬ И ВСПОМНИМ, ЧТО МЫ НАХОДИМСЯ В РАЗДЕЛЕ *БУДДИЙСКАЯ ЛИТЕРАТУРА*, ПОДРАЗДЕЛ *НОВОСТИ КНИГОИЗДАНИЯ*


Так с книг много чего и начинается  :Smilie:  библия, сутты...

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Так с книг много чего и начинается  библия, сутты...


...холивары, аутодафе  :Big Grin:

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (16.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Мягко говоря меня это сильно расстроило, со временем Вы вспомните эти Ваши слова и осознаете что именно Вы написали. После такого вообще желание посещать этот форум попало.


Да уж не в первый раз!  :Frown: 
Надо как-то работать над конфликтом!  :Wink:

----------

Еше Нинбо (17.02.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Так понимаю, что тему надо закрывать и чистить. Сперва книга (в том числе с попыткой Логосом оправдать воровство и пр.), потом наезды на переводчиков (Zom - переводить может и не монах. А если вы переводите и не являетесь монахом, то тогда бросайте это дело, не по чину), потом обсуждение Wolfа (ну перешел и перешел). Никому не надоело еще?

Темы закрывается.
Сообщения не по теме будут удалены

----------

